# what/who got you into VW's



## luvdemdubz (Aug 11, 2006)

today i found myself sitting at home. i was watching TV and i found myself admiring my car out the window. i realized that i cant actually see myself in anything other than a VW. ever since i was a kid my father always owned/worked on air-cooled VW's and i quickly picked up on the love for them. 
so my question is why, of all cars did you get into these cars?
lets try and keep it on topic and have fun or ill ask erik to politely delete your post. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## luvdemdubz (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: (Swizz!!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Swizz!!* »_low interest rate and an ok monthly payment got me into it......









seems like a good reason


----------



## 02vw1.8turbo (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (luvdemdubz)*

better than the civic i was almost forced into getting and could afford it too


----------



## sundog kid (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: (luvdemdubz)*

I was doing residential deliveries, when I swore I saw a delorean-looking car with a for sale sign.
It was a silver 83 rocco. Took me 4 months, and alot of starvation to buy that car.
a handful of vw's, 2 yrs in sales at a dealership (04-06), lazy organizer of a vw club, a trip across the country in a vanagon, and here I am.
Worse then crack I tells ya, CRACK!


_Modified by sundog kid at 6:18 AM 9-25-2007_


----------



## c2tmdsn (Jul 6, 2006)

my dad had some bitchin' dubs
thus = got me into them
and because german cars are the best.. duh!


----------



## ozuMa (Mar 19, 2007)

I drove one. Haven't looked back since.


----------



## hockeyizlife94 (Mar 1, 2007)

ive loved the mk4s ever since they started getting a nice Mod pool...
stock they are just a nice everyday car, but modded they can gett pretty sweet

_Quote, originally posted by *sundog kid* »_
Worse then crack I tells ya, CRACK!



hehehe










_Modified by hockeyizlife94 at 10:18 PM 9-24-2007_


----------



## luvdemdubz (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: (motoh4x0r)*


_Quote, originally posted by *motoh4x0r* »_my dad had some bitchin' dubs
thus = got me into them
and because german cars are the best.. duh!

gotta give props to your dad then. i know mine made some badass aircooled dune buggies http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i was about 4 or 5 when he sold his last aircooled. i dont remember it but he swears up and down that i cried when he sold it.


----------



## Rev Run (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: (02vw1.8turbo)*

good thread http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
the kid who i idolized in school and now became my good friend http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
made the mistake of starting with a passat and made it over the the MK4... that is after owning a mustang and an integra in between ... 
nothing is better then a VW and honestly MK4 FTW


----------



## luvdemdubz (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: (chris08)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chris08* »_good thread http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


thanks man


----------



## sundog kid (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: (chris08)*

I still think the mk1 line up was the best vw ever made for water.
But alas, I cant get over the styling of the mk4, and my obsession with it.


----------



## EURjus2slo (Sep 3, 2005)

*Re: (sundog kid)*

livin back home in europe, i always dreamed of owning a "golf" cause it was a cool name. 
Alot of years later i now own a jetta, lol.


----------



## the_iodine (Mar 22, 2005)

my neighbor had a pimp T Red mk2 gti. lowered, quad rounds. And he had a hot ass wife and a ton of toys. I was inspired. like ten years later i got my first vw. a T Red mk2 gti.


----------



## watgolf (Jan 5, 2006)

*Re: (the_iodine)*

Sick thread. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
I never saw myself in a vw then I drove one and have been broke and loving it ever since.










_Modified by watgolf at 10:54 PM 9-24-2007_


----------



## luvdemdubz (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: (watgolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *watgolf* »_Sick thread. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


thanks buddy


----------



## killacappilla (Jan 5, 2007)

well my dad owned the 1st generation passat as our family car back in the 80's. that car lasted forever haha .ever since then i wanted to get my own...


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (killacappilla)*

Exhaust note on a 24v...


----------



## T dub C (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*

My buddy had a GLI and he introduced me to vwvortex... my life has been downhill ever since


----------



## luvdemdubz (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bdfrd 24v* »_Exhaust note on a 24v...

i can honestly agree with that. even though ive got a 1.8t, 24v sounds







with a good exhaust http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bdfrd 24v* »_Exhaust note on a 24v...

winnAr! this is why for me too x432432
mmmmmm http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## Swizz!! (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bdfrd 24v* »_Exhaust note on a 24v...
vr's in general are hot, but IMO 12v sound >24v sound. a tad bit deeper tone from the 12 v.


----------



## Lurkin bunny (Sep 25, 2005)

*Re: (Swizz!!)*

my friends dad








my buddy's dad had some nice cars When I grew up, the first time I went over there I remember seeing his 79 rabbit and I immediately fell in love with it. After that whenever I went over to his house I spent more time helping his dad with stuff on his cars than haning out with my friend







. Got my first mkII and never looked back


----------



## Spa_driver (Jul 31, 2005)

*Re: what/who got you into VW's (luvdemdubz)*

The internet...never would have learned about the vaunted 1.8T 
without it








Of course my 3 BMW motorcycles taught me all I needed to know about German engineering http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Spa_driver at 12:10 AM 9-25-2007_


----------



## cvillegti (Aug 29, 2005)

*Re: what/who got you into VW's (luvdemdubz)*

my friend and his Corrado. He told me to get a mk4 GTI lol. Sure enough, I did and now.... well lets just say I hate him for it


----------



## Dillusion (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: what/who got you into VW's (cvillegti)*

ANything from germany is basically totally awesome. My dad bought a BMW so i started to look into german cars. then i came upon VW's, then i came upon the car modification 'scene', and VW's just look so hot when you start playing around....asian cars always look like transformers and can openers with wheels. thats gay.


----------



## gooberliberation (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (Lurkin bunny)*

My mom, aunt, and older bro had Rabbits when I was a little kid and I wanted one too. (Heh, I kinda still do) My sis had a beetle but I wasn't as big a fan of it.
Kinda forgot about the bunnies, so when I was in highschool learning how to drive(this was back in '99), I wasn't really looking forward to getting a car of my own since It'd surely be a hand-me-down beater(rabbits long gone) or a new me-too civic or corolla.







And then I saw for the first time a MK4 GTI








So when the time came to go carshopping(I stood up a high-maintinance girl that day too, double bonus), I got me a golf. It was base 2.0, with no options whatsoever, but it was a VW and it was MIIINE


----------



## DJ Hey Zeus (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: what/who got you into VW's (Dillusion)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dillusion* »_ANything from germany is basically totally awesome. My dad bought a BMW so i started to look into german cars. then i came upon VW's, then i came upon the car modification 'scene', and VW's just look so hot when you start playing around....asian cars always look like transformers and can openers with wheels. thats gay.


----------



## luvdemdubz (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: what/who got you into VW's (DJ Hey Zeus)*

thanks for the posts folks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
lets keep this going


----------



## WAR_GTI (Mar 10, 2006)

*Re: what/who got you into VW's (DJ Hey Zeus)*

the first vehicle i ever drove was my dads 1965 VW westfalia....i was only 6 then...while i was in prison @ the age of 17 i remember a guy talking about his GTI VR6's...it peeked my interest...when i got out of prison @ age 19 i had my 1965 Chevy Fleet-side short bed, dumped, moon rims, primer black, 350 V8, hot cams... 
when it came time to completely rebuild the chassi of the Chevy w/ my dad, i asked a coworker what he thought about a 90 325i E30 BMW...he told me to get a GTI...so i did...and I've been loving every minute of it...stroked my 90 GTI to a 2.1L 8v, then got the 1.8T...








now im a hopeless car junkie, and fix all of my freinds cars...even non VW's...


_Modified by WAR_GTI at 12:30 AM 9-25-2007_


----------



## Dobro87 (Jul 28, 2007)

i couldnt afford my truck, so i was looking in the newspaper and saw an add for a VW dealer, so i went down and took a test drive. now the car that i drove is sitting in my driveway


----------



## hynt (Mar 25, 2006)

My mom and Dad both drove Matching dark green Carmanghias.


----------



## Dave9284 (Sep 15, 2007)

*Re: what/who got you into VW's (luvdemdubz)*

I happened into mine thru a few odd occurences. My prized car got plowed into by an idiot who didn't understand what a stop light is, so that left me needing a new car, I had a 90 Ford Probe, but come on its a Probe, free, but still. I had basically "known" my dub since new, since I worked with the guy who owned it. He happened to fall into some gambling debts so I picked my dub up at 4 years old with 50,000 miles for $6,000. Cool thing to is at 40,000 he hit a decorative rock at his house and cracked the oil pan causing the engine to seize so after a few grand and a week at the dealer my dub had a new motor. So I kind of fell into it but I couldn't see my self not owning this car now.


----------



## G-Dubb (Mar 23, 2006)

*Re: what/who got you into VW's (Dave9284)*

I love hatchback cars, and the volkswagen golf gti mkIV was the perfect flawless design of the hatchback. Plus I heard the 1.8T never loses..lol


----------



## dormantgenius1 (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: what/who got you into VW's (G-Dubb)*

For many years I'd wanted a VW - not really sure why. Then I happened to come across one while I was car shopping and snatched it up.
However, I didn't get into the modding scene until I met 3ur0Tra$h (Rogue Status). It was all downhill from there.
3ur0Tra$h's ride:


----------



## tobin_bass (Nov 4, 2005)

*Re: what/who got you into VW's (dormantgenius1)*









/thread
P.S. ownage


----------



## seoulstice (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: what/who got you into VW's (tobin_bass)*

When I first turned 16 I wanted to get a MkII Jetta but alas that didn't happen. Learned to drive stick on a Fox. My uncle had a rabbit. First vehicle was a Mazda pickup truck[asian in a pickup woot] which I really wasn't a fan of. I've been around Mercedes-Benz all of my life[my father owns a shop specializing in MB] so my second vehicle was a W126 diesel S-Class which I currently still drive. Looking to move out west and I know I can't afford to maintain the Benz[although honestly it's never broken down on me, all it's needed is regular oil changes] out there since I get all of my service done for free right now...so a VW is an affordable alternative and I'm in the market for a MKIV. I've always liked GTIs, I had a friend who had a MKIII GTI VR6 a while back. I'll always be a benz guy though, I'll get back into one eventually...I'd love to get a '87 300SDL and a 560SEC AMG someday.


----------



## nokVR6 (May 7, 2007)

A friend of mine has a MK3 Jetta that is quite the character (not the best dub in the world, it has had some major mechnical probs, although he got the car from a random used car lot.
I told myself I'd never buy a Jetta like his . .
Went to a very close family friend who owns a Toyota dealership, found my MK4 which is in immaculate condition with low miles, and has the good ol' VR6.







Luckily not getting effected for being young and already having high insurance, I got lucky with a good rate from only ONE company and bought the car. I love it to death, can't wait to put money into it in the Spring. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VWskate (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: what/who got you into VW's (luvdemdubz)*









The man who first owned the Mk4 Getta.
Funny thing is, he wanted to trade that in for a mk2 cabby +cash and back then I thought he was ridiculous, now I'd kill for that trade.


----------



## skatingzooyork (Mar 13, 2006)

I always loved VWs esp the GTI, MK1-mk4.
Then I ALMOST got an 88 GTI as my first car but it was just a little more $ then I had.
Fast forward 8yrs - I had just bought my house and I was sick of fixed this POS DD I had, and then I found my car!! And that is it...


----------



## bmp_VR (Sep 13, 2007)

turned 16, got my license and i wanted a 92 GSR really bad, ended up getting my aunts 92 jetta had it for almost a year, now i'm 22 with a mk4 gti vr owned for 5 years. only on my second dub.


----------



## BP VW (Jul 26, 2006)

NFS and dad. cos it was his first car - n he wouldn't let me buy anything other than a mk4 golf. according to him "jetta is a grl's car!"


----------



## bbarkertravis (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (BP VW)*

wasnt really into vw's until i saw my t-red gti at the dealer and for some reason my pants got tighter


----------



## vengance (Dec 9, 2004)

*Re: (bbarkertravis)*

i always liked volkswagens, but then my older brother got a slc corrado and it made me even more biased on vw's. plus, i've been kind against the grain type of person. so i wanted a car that a lot of people i know didn't have. so when it came time to get a new car i test drove a gti and it was a done deal


----------



## borline (Nov 4, 2003)

When I was a kid, my mom drove a huge Volvo station wagon, which I think got me into Euro cars.
Then my first roommate in college drove an '88 Jetta which caused me to get my own MK2 Jetta. A Carat nonetheless!
I fell in love with them!


----------



## 4thTry (Apr 22, 2007)

*Re: what/who got you into VW's (luvdemdubz)*

about 2 years before i got my liscence i was always looking at cars, trying to decide what to buy....& i could never make up my mind. My next door neighbor and a guy down the street were in to volkswagens. Every saturday, like clockwork they'd meet up and spend countless hours cleining and perfecting their cars. i'd go out and talk to them and admire them.....cars were sick. It then became like 4-6 people all with volkswagens every saturday coming to my next door neighbors house to clean them....from that point on i knew what i wanted


----------



## Charles Devine (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: what/who got you into VW's (4thTry)*

my step dad said he would help me out gave me $200 when I was 16. it doubled the money I had and got a non-running 82 jetta. put new plugs wires in changed the oil and cleaned out the engine $100 more when said and done. 
she was a beaut, stripped of pretty much everything except seats, motor, and dash. I didn't care though she was my first. then I fell in love with my nissan altima, 99. but then it was time to go back to my heritage and got an 02 GL
BTW I'm willing to trade for a mkIV gti if anyone is dumb enough to do it. I wish I had the money for one when I was buying


----------



## 4thTry (Apr 22, 2007)

*Re: what/who got you into VW's (tiggo)*

forgot to mention that my dad, when he was my age, he had a aircooled beatle with a porsche 914 motor in it, fully built that ran low 12's.....so i guess it's just in my blood too.


----------



## sterkrazzy (Dec 4, 2006)

*Re: what/who got you into VW's (luvdemdubz)*

nothin in particular really, i didnt really even need a new car, i just wanted one, i was always searching autotrader every day for a car i liked that was decently quick, i had also heard a couple vr6 exhausts at my college so i decide to put a gti or jetta on my list of cars to look for
one day i found a matchstick red gti glx vr6 in good condition, with really low miles and i was able to convince my parents to buy it for me and i gave them my old car to sell


----------



## SILVERSTONEDX2 (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: what/who got you into VW's (4thTry)*

i liked the style of the mkIII jetta and wanted 1 as my 1st car. i ended up getting a 94 VR passat GLX in mint condition and fell in love w/ it. totaled that then i got a mkIV Gti 1.8t and building a mkII Gti Tdi. I plan on keeping the IV untill i can afford a RS4, RS6 or porsche.


_Modified by SILVERSTONEDX2 at 10:56 AM 9-25-2007_


----------



## The VR6ster (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: what/who got you into VW's (4thTry)*

When I was like 6 my dad a a 1987 Porsche 944 turbo, it had a chip out of the old 951 race cars, it was a rocket. He also had an mk11 golf. I wanted a 951 SOO bad. Then I was almost 15 they brought me home a 1.8t beetle. It was a nice car but after being made fun at school, we started looking at new cars. I knew I wanted a VW because of the obvious reasons, styling, tuneability, ect.... the have always been in my family. So we went and looked at a brand new 2003 gli 24v vr6. Thats what I ended up with. And now its supercharged







. So I have a sc vr6, my bro has an 05 gti 1.8t, my mom has a 98 cabrio, and my dad has a 96 Porsche 993. So European cars have always been in my family and especially vws. I will never own anything except a European car. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by The VR6ster at 11:03 AM 9-25-2007_


----------



## GTI001.8t (May 5, 2006)

*Re: what/who got you into VW's (4thTry)*

Great thread!!! Uh. When i was 14 and didnt know anything about volkswagens i saw a blue 20th ripping down the street. That perked my interest. Then, when I was 16 my friends brother had a SICK gli 1.8t.(engine totally done, molded body kit, lms, exhaust) IT was insane. The first time he gave me a ride seeing the german design on the inside and hearing the vrrrrrrrrrrm PHSSSSSSS vrrrrrm PHSSSSSSSSS made my pants really tight. I ended up being rediculously lucky and getting a 2000 gti 1.8t for my 18th birthday and it has gone all down hill from there.


----------



## butterface (Dec 16, 2002)

*Re: what/who got you into VW's (dormantgenius1)*

def. my corrado. Nothing remotely affordable comes close to the design. And you can make a 17-18 year old car look new and innovative.
As for my MKIV, needed it for practical purposes, but thanks to these forums, will soon become a money pit


----------



## luvdemdubz (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: what/who got you into VW's (matchstick_vr)*

wow thanks for the replies folks








its amazing how people can get into VW's so easily


----------



## hellgti (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: what/who got you into VW's (matchstick_vr)*

i daily drove old aircooleds for 10 years before I started driving watercooleds. A few rabbits, MKII's and everything was cool. Then I got my MKIV and I'm quickly losing my love for VW. They look great, infact, they are IMO one of the best looking VW ever produced, but they are also one of the most unreliable cars ever produced. If I wasn't able to do all my own maintenance, I'd be absolutly screwed


----------



## Dutchmastr9 (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: what/who got you into VW's (matchstick_vr)*

My buddy bought a drug runners jetta from florida and it was sick (it had compartments under the car), i loved how it looked and drove. I had always liked the jettas and when i was in the market for a car, that same friend showed me pics of the 04 GLI and i fell in love with it, especially the rims, which are the most important thing when getting a new car








Although if there was a R32 on the lot i would have gotten that, but i cant complain


----------



## dylandddd (Nov 5, 2006)

*Re: what/who got you into VW's (Dutchmastr9)*

Volkswagens have been in the family for a while... My grandad had his family in buses back when everyone else owned big american station wagons.
Theres just something about VWs really, I think everyone knows what I mean. They're not always fastest, not always the most reliable, not always the cheapest, but dey got soul.
PS This illusion of soul is something we really want, we want to see human qualities in our machines. We want them to be not quite perfect. amirite?


----------



## EvolvedGTI (Jun 30, 2007)

_Quote, originally posted by *dylandddd* »_Volkswagen's have been in the family for a while... 

X2. my first car was an MK3 Jetta 2.0 but i loved it to death. it was inevitable that i would get another.


----------



## K^2 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: what/who got you into VW's (luvdemdubz)*

Their handling is awsome. The fit and finish on MKIV is impecable and they last for ever. My last MkIII had 280K miles when I sold it to a friend. That is why I stick to VW. Also they are not to bad to fix.


----------



## DiasBora604 (Sep 26, 2005)

The fact they are such "versatile" cars. I mean, find me another car that's fun enough that I can bring to the beach during the day to pick up the ladies, and also arrive with them in style to a fancy pier side five star restaurant with valet parking the same evening


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: what/who got you into VW's (luvdemdubz)*

I first car obsession was DSM's (Mitsubishi Eclipses, Eagle Talons, Plymouth Lasers) and I had a 400hp fire-breathing (literally: 3 foot flames out of the back!







) bitch-slapping monster of an Eclipse:








But, when I went to college it was getting the crap beat out of it parked on the streets in parallell-parking only Seattle, I couldn't afford to maintain it anymore, and it was too tempting to keep buying stuff for it, so I sold it.
Well, I still needed a car still, and my dad knew I would end up buying something that could be modded, so he thought he would "help me out" by finding me a car I wouldn't want to modify. The end result? A $500 1983 Rabbit with a 1.7L and a 4-speed.








Well, then I found Teh Vortex, and it was all over. A month and a half later, my car had H&R's and Porsche Phone Dials.
















After college, I wanted something a little nicer, and I'd always loved B5 Passats, so I bought a Passat that ended up like this:








However, in an unfortunate incident involving an icey road, beer and a deer, I totalled it.








Wanting to get away from car payments for awhile, I ended up buying this badboy from David (Dmoney on here):








I rocked that for awhile, but then it starting breaking down. A LOT. In fact, I was spending as much money fixing the damn thing as I would have on a payment for say, _an Audi A4_...
Which led me to radomly stop by a dealership and buy the car I now own. It was completely stock when I bought the A4, but it looks like this right now:










And I know what you're all thinking: _"this jackass has never even owned a mkIV, so why the hell does he spend so much time in here and why won't he leave?!







"_
Well, the answer to that is simple my friends, it's because I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif all of you and your ridiculous, nut-swinging, socially inept, and legally questionable ways.








That, and the B6 A4 forum is the lame and I love the style of the mkIV scene and my A4 is basically an extra-heavy, slow, AWD version of a Jetta anyway.


----------



## luvdemdubz (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: what/who got you into VW's (Capt. Obvious)*

Capt. Obvious your post had me literally LOLing......people at work are staring at me strangely


----------



## TheJollieRoger (Aug 7, 2007)

*Re: what/who got you into VW's (luvdemdubz)*

So I could say. Jurmon enjunewing in da howz. \x/


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: what/who got you into VW's (luvdemdubz)*

I'm like the token black guy of the mkIV forum I guess, except I'm just here to show up in random threads and post stuff like "Your mom _____", "That's what she said!", "PWNED!", "Cal's car is lower" or post pictures of cats with sly clever humorous captions.


----------



## luvdemdubz (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: what/who got you into VW's (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_I'm like the token black guy of the mkIV forum I guess, except I'm just here to show up in random threads and post stuff like "Your mom _____", "That's what she said!", "PWNED!", "Cal's car is lower" or post pictures of cats with sly clever humorous captions.









okay im getting off topic hope the mods dont delete MY post!!!


----------



## scousa (Aug 16, 2007)

*Re: what/who got you into VW's (luvdemdubz)*

I had always liked GTIs and about six years ago I came across one on a subaru lot in irvine. It had 7,500 miles and the price in the window was $19,995 and here is a picture of the car on the lot before I bought it.








I got in, drove the car for twenty minutes and knew I had to have it. When we got back to the lot and pulled up, a couple of other guys were looking at the car, I told the salesman if they took it for a drive I would not buy it (it was boosting to 20psi) and to get the paperwork ready. My daily driver for six years now and I love it! I didn't know much about the car at the time, but later figured it had about $10,000 plus labor in aftermarket stuff. I know I got lucky. I felt like I stole from the stealer!


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: what/who got you into VW's (scousa)*

My friend explained to me what a VR6 was all about - and what it was capable of.
That was pretty much it for me.


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

*Re: (the_iodine)*

my MKIII 2.0 gave me 40,000 miles of trouble free running i said sure why not get a MKIV and im at 63,000 miles and nto one single problem







(knocks on wood)
then Vortex got me into them even more and i curse it everyday


----------



## bliznack (Feb 7, 2005)

I've always wanted a 67 cal-look bug since I was young. Ended up with a 2000 Jetta and have been loving it ever since. Some day I will get my cal-look.


----------



## 03gli401k (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: what/who got you into VW's (dormantgenius1)*

i have all ways loved the mk4 sence it came out but when my dad said he would get me a car i was all about an sti. then he through me a curve ball and said it had o be germane cuz he does not trust the Japanese cars. idk why? but i wanted a blue gli, but could not find one so ended up with a gli but not a 1.8t



















_Modified by 03gli401k at 1:49 PM 9-25-2007_


----------



## J-tec (May 20, 2006)

*Re: what/who got you into VW's (luvdemdubz)*

edit: I am king of page 3








My dad got me into them, the first car for my mom and dad were VW's so naturally they wanted me into one. My dad also liked the fact that the 1.8t was only 150hp stock, little did he know about chips, FMIC's, etc. hahaha So when i got my jetta, a friend of mine told me about vortex, and as soon as i got on here i was hooked and just started modding the hell out of my car







i've loved every moment of owning my jetta and being on here with you guys http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










_Modified by J-tec at 11:28 AM 9-25-2007_


----------



## VDub_Turbo (Mar 17, 2006)

*Re: (motoh4x0r)*

My buddies 389whp VRT


----------



## .:RabitStylez (Feb 3, 2007)

My dad and his ridiculous passion for cars...which is getting passed on to me. It called genetics or something


----------



## Another12vOwner (Sep 11, 2005)

What got me into V-Dubs? Well ever since i can remember my dad has always owned at least 4 dubs at one time (all air cooled). But what started my facination with Volkswagen's is when my dad finihed hi rag top 1956 beetle that is currently pulling 12.50's in the q/m. So ever since he finished that i was hooked! I bought my 95 jetta and around the same time my dad handed me down a ragtop 1954 bug, then shortly after i bought my 01 Glx Gti. Im hooked for life!


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: (Another12vOwner)*

My Dad and Mum, my first car was a 78 Rabbit, and I loved that thing more then anything before.. It was such a fun car and I have owned dubs ever since!


----------



## eurobubble (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: what/who got you into VW's (luvdemdubz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *luvdemdubz* »_today i found myself sitting at home. i was watching TV and i found myself admiring my car out the window. i realized that i cant actually see myself in anything other than a VW. ever since i was a kid my father always owned/worked on air-cooled VW's and i quickly picked up on the love for them. 
so my question is why, of all cars did you get into these cars?
lets try and keep it on topic and have fun or ill ask erik to politely delete your post. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


well i couldnt turn down a free new beetle now could i








my car pisses me off sometimes but i love it so much


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (tchristemac)*

Were the 78's even out yet when you got your license?


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_Were the 78's even out yet when you got your license?























Darrick that is a LOW BLOW..... Um, I was 9 when they were out though...


----------



## Rawas (Sep 15, 2005)

It was between a 03 IS300, the dub, and mini cooper. The IS had too many miles, the mini wasnt practical with a big family so the jetta it was, and what a good decision I couldnt be happier


----------



## SDvDubs (Aug 25, 2005)

*Re: (lama_daboul)*

Audi. My brother got a B6 A4 and I was in love with that thing so the closest thing to that I could afford was a dub. I still want a B6 S4 supercharged with the best Stasis suspension available but I think I will always own a dub too!


----------



## kquack2k3 (Nov 6, 2006)

*Re: (luvdemdubz)*

I had a 95 audi 90 as my first car. Had it for a year and a half then got hit and then the water pump went the next week. (great timing cause i had 2000 in insurance money) And then i got my 01 gti vr6. Since then My sister got a 98 wolfsberg jetta, might be getting a new rabbit, my mom has a 04 passat v6, my dad had a 03 jetta 1.8T got rid of it for a Crossfire, im trying to talk him into a new TT. BUT yea i got hooked and got the family hooked


----------



## wishihada18t (Apr 24, 2004)

Ironically enough what got me into my MK4 was VW's past reputation of reliabiliyty! lol
But its was cheap good looking and peppy enough for a 4 banger. and the car sems "nicer" interiror wise that a civic or cavalier.


----------



## Hoxmarch (Aug 13, 2007)

Hrm;
to be honest, I hated the MKIV Golf when I first saw it.
But over time, since someone had one down the street, the more I saw it, the more I liked it.
Now I'm a proud owner of my 1.8t GTI:]


----------



## dubjager (Dec 9, 2004)

*Re: (wishihada18t)*

My parents had quite a few vag cars, audi 80, 90 a mk1 diesel rabbit and a mk3 jetta. When I was looking to get a car I looked at sti's (awd) but couldn't afford it. 
I ended up buying a 2000 Jetta, which eventually got totalled at a traffic light







. But it turned out for the better cause I found my red gti on the lot still in the delivery plastic on it! 
Anyway, I doubt I will ever buy a non-vag car. They're amazing, even with the problems.


----------



## cactu4r (Feb 14, 2006)

mom and dad had a mk2 jetta tdi coupe when i was a kid. they had 200K+ miles on it before they traded it in for the minivan (family couldnt all fit in the jetta)...
anywho, when i got a job and was able to make payments and such, i got a mk4 jetta. in addition to the jetta two years ago, i recently bought a 73 super beetle, but thats another story...
the bucket and the beast, more like...


----------



## CL111583 (Mar 21, 2003)

girlfreind had a 95 passat vr6 that she wouldnt let me mod.... 3 MKIIIs later im now onto my 4th modded MKIV


----------



## EPwho (Feb 27, 2005)

*RE*

I had an Integra that broke down on me one day,(well actually a lot of days) and my buddy let me use his 91 GTI 16v, I was hooked. He then lent me his 02' 1.8T and after that day I sh*t canned the Acura and bought the 03'. Been loving it since!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1dUB (Feb 9, 2007)

*Re: (ChadMk3)*

dad had a scirocco, a mk2 gli, and then a corrado.. the corrado got me hooked... started off with a 2.0 and now i'm in a GLI


----------



## JoeRRR (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: (1dUB)*

my buddy in highschool was always into VW, but he never had one, we'd just sit and look at the MK4 forums for hours, i became obsessed. when i graduated, i got myself a job, saved my money, and bought myself a MK4 GTI, it's pretty much been downhill since then haha


----------



## supermega1 (Oct 27, 2006)

*Re: (motoh4x0r)*

Car Max's website
"Other vehicles you might be interested in..."
GTI??? Hmmm http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 03redgti (Feb 18, 2006)

*Re: (supermega1)*

when a corrado pulled up at my work and i bought it 2 days later.


----------



## Dubnstein (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: (silverslc29)*

when my buddy introducd me to vortex!
i used to be into the jdm scene but then i went to DUBFEST lol done deal


----------



## Vengeance (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: (Dubnstein)*

It seemed like a good first car and I dont think my parents would have been down with an m3.
Oh well, m3 is my next car.


----------



## Eighteen80 (Aug 1, 2007)

*Re: (Dubnstein)*

My friend, KidCorrado back when he had his supercharged VR


----------



## ch1km4gn3t (Nov 4, 2006)

My Dad used to chew my ear for hours about cars he's owned in the past. His absolute favorite was his '67 Beetle. He also owned a 70-something Dasher diesel (he ended up blowing the motor out it after neglecting oil changes). So VW's were always cast in a good light in my house.
After wrecking my first car (Chevy) doing 95mph through a nature preserve, I needed a new vehicle. My parents were going to pay for it, so it had to be $3000 or less. Ended up with a '96 Jetta (2.0L and automatic). Even though it gave me TONS of headaches, for some reason I loved it. I drove it for a year, till I got on my feet financially. I wanted a VR6, but I couldn't find one in decent shape with a manual trans for under $11,000. I ended up finding a '02 Jetta 1.8t for $7800 with only 55k on it (you can find ANYTHING in Miami, lol). And that takes me to the present day. *contented sigh*


----------



## jaemako56 (Jun 24, 2007)

*Re: what/who got you into VW's (luvdemdubz)*

My first car was a red '91 Eagle Talon TSi AWD (fairly rare car). That got my into the DSM scene and I loved it even for all the headaches it caused me. But, that started to die on me this summer







, so I had to find a new car.
My family has always been into German cars. Especially Audi's (My dad is on his third one, 2001 A6 2.7T







) So my first choice was looking for Audi's. I liked the A4's. I found a red beauty 99 1.8T with a few mods but it was snatched up literally hours before I got back to it.
My brother has a black MkIII Cabrio (girl car, more so than the Jetta) and I started looking into VW's. I couldn't find a nice 1.8T Jetta (its sucks living in the middle of nowhere) so he convinced me to look at Golfs. Running out of patience, the first one I found I bought. It's a pretty decent black 99.5 Golf GLS 2.0. It's no Fire Red A4 1.8T Quattro, but it has definitely grown on me.


----------



## Spencer40 (Mar 26, 2007)

*Re: what/who got you into VW's (jaemako56)*

My first ride was a 93 ford thunderbird, i couldnt get it inspected so i saved up and bought a mk4 jetta. The reason i was into the jetta was because i was checking out car domain and i saw a bunch of cleaned up jettas and fell in love. Back then i thought they looked just like bmw's, but after alot of research i guys they arent that similar.


----------



## vwgolden (May 23, 2007)

*Re: what/who got you into VW's (J-tec)*

I got in to vw's when I was 15 I bought a 1977 superbeetle lowered it painted it and even made 17's fit on it with the help of my dad. Sold that and got a jeep. After having the jeep for a while I relized vw is in my blood and i had to go back.


----------



## danielface (Aug 23, 2003)

couldnt find a white 98 240sx with a manual. couple weeks after i got my dub, my friend picked up a white 98 240sx with a manual. DOH! no regrets tho. i bought into a brother hood. jdmer's seem to fight alot.


----------



## luvdemdubz (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: (danielface)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
keep em coming


----------



## VW1.8Tsunami (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: (luvdemdubz)*

always like the styling...they were different and classier


_Modified by VW1.8Tsunami at 9:07 PM 9-25-2007_


----------



## Ubel GLI (Nov 17, 2006)

*Re: what/who got you into VW's (dormantgenius1)*

I was gonna get a WRX but that fell through, so then I saw this hot Jetta near my house and tried to find out what kind it was and I thought it was a GLI... it wasn't but the car inspired me to get into the VW scene


----------



## sturat_7 (Jan 6, 2003)

*Re: what/who got you into VW's (wc05vwgli)*

Former truck guy... never wanted fast truck just did 4x4 thing. Then my dad bought me a tdi vw and I loved the POS ever since.


----------



## DubGLIguy2004 (May 7, 2007)

*Re: what/who got you into VW's (sturat_7)*

My first trip to H20 along with some friends got me into veedubs. I was in a wrx then.........a few months later i was in a GLI. Havent looked back since.


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: what/who got you into VW's (DubGLIguy2004)*










a good friend of mine made a dopee mark 2, and when my old car was done for, I went VW.


----------



## akoehler (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: what/who got you into VW's (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_








However, in an unfortunate incident involving an icey road, beer and a deer, I totalled it.








Wanting to get away from car payments for awhile, I ended up buying this badboy from David (Dmoney on here):










You, my friend, have absolutely spectacular taste in cars. That MKIII and Passat are gorgeous!
Well my dad has worked for Mercedes, Audi, BMW, Ferrari, Maserati, Volkswagen, and now he's with Porsche, so I inherit all of my taste in cars and bikes from him http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by akoehler at 7:57 PM 9-25-2007_


----------



## luvdemdubz (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: what/who got you into VW's (ryanmiller)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryanmiller* »_









a good friend of mine made a dopee mark 2, and when my old car was done for, I went VW.

ryan that thing is awesome looking. hands down BY FAR my favorite VW ever








i think one of these is going to be my next VW


----------



## OuTlAwz_KiNg (Apr 18, 2005)

my dad had beetles.. my uncles had beetles and other aircooled in south america.. the entire family had a vw at some point.. so i just felt in love with them.. now im on the GTI wich is the most wanted and loved VW in south america.. and one of the most expensive ones too.. good thing in america its a lot affordable


----------



## shortyjacobs (Aug 28, 2005)

*Re: what/who got you into VW's (ryanmiller)*

Went to a Nissan dealer after my Saturn died.....(who knew you had to check the oil?)......Knew I wanted either a Nissan, Honda, Toyota, or other asian pacific car.......but the guy couldn't satisfy me with anything nissan had, (he was on his 4th day as a car salesman...I ended up being his first sale).....finally, in desperation, he mentions a black on black 2000 jetta glx they have in one corner......I test drove it and had to buy it, even though I got a bit ripped off......so I fell in love with VWs, until the jetta got rear ended and totaled....
I started looking again, (quickly, cuz the jetta got wrecked outta town, so I needed a car to get back home!







) shopping at Mazda, Nissan, Honda, etc.....even VW, but I HATE the MK5s.......guy tried to put me in an A3, and I was all ready, but it sold out from under me.....in desperation he shows me an 04 GTI......I fell in love again, (helped that the interior was almost identical to the glx).....so here I am.


----------



## volksmk4 (Nov 20, 2005)

*Re: (OuTlAwz_KiNg)*

it was planned that i was supposed to get my aunts mk3 golf from the age of like 14, so i got interested young, even though i didnt even get it, ended up with a mk4







,and my uncle had 2 mk2 gti racecars, so i guess it runs in the family


----------



## highdesertVR6 (Nov 22, 2006)

*Re: (EvolvedGTI)*

well I have loved corrados since 8th grade and i always lookin at pictures of them, and coincidently there would be mk3's and mk4s in the pics too so i always liked some of them. then in the summer of 9th and 10th grade i was ready for my first car so i was lookin at all kinds of things, got into the honda scene....had a sick ass crx as my first car, built ls/vtec and completely stripped out it was the funnest car ever and i still miss it, but anyways i sold the rex and got a civic swapped a motor in it had fun with it for a while then i was sellin that and some guy wanted to trade me a 00 jetta for it so we switched for a few days so i could think about it. his tranny ended up imploding haha so i drove the civic for a while longer and then i was in the market for a rsx type s, went to a dealership to find one and some lot porter started a car i couldnt see and started revving it and i was like "omg, that **** sounds bad ass!" so i asked to check it out and they pulled it around turned out to be the 12v vr6 i own now hahaha 
now ive been dumping alot of money into since december when i bought it! got more **** rollin in in a few days and im also going to start piecing together a turbo set up. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Dubweiser 2.0 (Sep 27, 2002)

*Re: (highdesertVR6)*

Well I would deffinately have to say Seanathan. He has always had one since his liscence. I loved the car but always had somthing else, truck, crown vic, jeep, etc. Always domestic, and never realy liked japanese cars (although now i do like a select few alot). He got his 1.8t and I visited him in AZ and went with him/ helped him with his first motor mods, chip turbo back, etc. WOW I was STUCK.
Now I am on my 3rd! currently have the 84 caby and my GTI.
THANK YOU SEAN!!! However I should sue you for giving me an addiction pronlem!! They say it's a healthy one but bank accounts and credit cards disagree LOL.





























Miss wrenching with you.
-Jake
P.S. Shean ask Natalie about her Snaab.


----------



## mk4projek (Feb 28, 2007)

ever since i was 7 years old my grandpa owned vw's and i fell in love with them and i'll spread the love around. plus, you cant go wrong with a vdub


----------



## the_journalist (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (mk4projek)*

I learned to drive at age 5 in a '57 oval window. Always was into air-cooled cars. The car that brought me over to the water-cooled side was a silver mk4 Jetta with a full Oettinger kit and wheels parked in a parking lot in Maryland. It made enough of an impression on me that I wrote down "Oettinger" on a piece of paper and stuck it in my wallet. I love my mk1s and Sciroccos, but IMHO the mk4 is definitely the best looking car VW has made in recent years.


----------



## bluefox280 (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: (the_journalist)*

Ironically enough, it was a Nissan that got me into VW's.
- April 2002 -
I went to a local Nissan dealership, wanting to test out a new Senta SE-R Spec V, but the dealer didn't have any on the lot...
But the salesperson quickly replied, "...but do have a GTi off a fresh trade in"...
"Volkswagen?", I muttered to myself, not knowing what the German's had designed up. "Meh, what the hell..."
I strapped into a 1998 GTi VR6, slowly drove out of the parking lot and look over the car.
It was all but fully loaded (cloth seats!) and tough, mean, and had attitude.
After the car warmed up, I punched; holy ish! VR6 power! 12 valves of fury!
I scared the hell out of the salesperson while whipping around the foothills and really digging into the asphault with the tires.
I took the car back, and that was the day I learned the way of the V-dub.


----------



## luvdemdubz (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: (bluefox280)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bluefox280* »_Ironically enough, it was a Nissan that got me into VW's.
- April 2002 -
I went to a local Nissan dealership, wanting to test out a new Senta SE-R Spec V, but the dealer didn't have any on the lot...
But the salesperson quickly replied, "...but do have a GTi off a fresh trade in"...
"Volkswagen?", I muttered to myself, not knowing what the German's had designed up. "Meh, what the hell..."
I strapped into a 1998 GTi VR6, slowly drove out of the parking lot and look over the car.
It was all but fully loaded (cloth seats!) and tough, mean, and had attitude.
After the car warmed up, I punched; holy ish! VR6 power! 12 valves of fury!
I scared the hell out of the salesperson while whipping around the foothills and really digging into the asphault with the tires.
I took the car back, and that was the day I learned the way of the V-dub.

thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
to the top!


----------



## GTI-LVR (Jun 15, 2007)

*Re: (Dubnstein)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dubnstein* »_when my buddy introducd me to vortex!
i used to be into the jdm scene but then i went to DUBFEST lol done deal









you can say my name lol but your welcome


----------



## luvdemdubz (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: (GTI-LVR)*

thanks for the replies and bumping my thread http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## One Gray GLI (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: (luvdemdubz)*

my brother got me into the vw scene.. I recieved his old 24v for my 18th bday..and he bought an evo 9.


----------



## luvdemdubz (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: (One Gray GLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *One Gray GLI* »_my brother got me into the vw scene.. I recieved his old 24v for my 18th bday..and he bought an evo 9.









damn......pwnd on that deal.
but i still http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif my VW.


----------



## GREEK_DUB (Aug 5, 2007)

well i grew up in volkswagens, before i was born my dad owned a rabbit, then when i was born he bought a mkii gti, and after he sold that gti he bought another one and he drove me everywhere in it. my uncle used to own a mkii gti until he got a g60 corrado which he still has








but then i got gran turismo for playstation and fell in love with japanese cars, until i drove one, then it was back to ze german engineering, and it was downhill from there.


----------



## One Gray GLI (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: (luvdemdubz)*

Haha..whatever. I'm just thankful I have my own car..and that I'm not driving around my mom's 96 e320..The transmission slips so bad...








I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif his car, but I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif mine too. Anyway, my car is lower.










_Modified by One Gray GLI at 11:50 AM 9-28-2007_


----------



## luvdemdubz (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: (One Gray GLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *One Gray GLI* »_Haha..whatever. I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif his car, but I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif mine too. Anyway, my car is lower.









LOL....your car looks better too.
Evo's look like doo doo to me http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## One Gray GLI (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: (luvdemdubz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *luvdemdubz* »_
LOL....your car looks better too.
Evo's look like doo doo to me http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

whore session.


----------



## worditsmenick (Nov 15, 2005)

*Re: (One Gray GLI)*

back to topic.








my friend jesse had a mk3 gti vr6 which has been swapped into a carrado. he had his gti slammed down on neuspeed springs. great car. so when i sold my integra, the gti was on the top of my list of cars to get. 
too bad i didnt know about all the issue that came with the mk4s.







i should have gotten an mk3.


----------



## BnyJmpr (Aug 6, 2007)

I was conceived of in the back of a Volkswagen. (A very uncomfortable place.) My grandfather had a swallowtail at one point that I loved, and then I fell in love with Corrados and it went downhill from there.


----------



## Ballinbird (Mar 28, 2005)

*Re: what/who got you into VW's (luvdemdubz)*

I was in college, probably sophomore year and all my friends were die hard "muscle car" gearheads. We had spent endless hours fixing up camaros, mustangs, etc. Well I had been a sportbike rider for a few years and the guys would give me grief that I couldn't ever beat their muscle in anything except my bike... especially in a "chick car like a jetta". So about 2 months later I went out, bought my 1.8t, and I've now turned 3 of the guys into euro drivers! I guess our ego is something to wonder about huh?......


----------



## hammeredGLI (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: what/who got you into VW's (Ballinbird)*

A TOTALED WRX


----------



## rain724 (Apr 18, 2007)

*Re: what/who got you into VW's (hammeredGLI)*

i grew up in mexico there's alot of vw's there


----------



## hipsiguy (Aug 17, 2007)

My dad bought one a couple weeks before I first got my licence. That was also the car I learned stick on.


----------



## 2003Reflex1.8T (May 19, 2006)

*Re: (motoh4x0r)*

What got me into VW's...
1. I had 2 friends, one with a GTI and the other with a Jetta and they both seemed like cool cars even before I knew anything about them.
2. I had a truck previously and it got terrible gas milage, so a change was needed!
3. MKIV's seem to have so many good things about them, (looks, style, preformance, etc) it was hard to try and find a reason not to get one. Plus the interior is nice!


----------



## ems01jetta (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: what/who got you into VW's (luvdemdubz)*

A friend of mine in college had a 98 GTI, he taught me how to drive stick with it, it was an awesome little car...
FFWD a few years, we're renting a house together. he's got a new Mini Cooper and I've got a puke-green Saturn wagon... but his new g/f has an '02 Jetta... I fall in love w/ it and get myself a CPO 01 GLX which I'm still in today.
Next car a few years down the road will probably be a TDI, hopefully they put them in the Rabbit's at some point, otherwise a Jetta Wagen.


----------



## dirtylowslo (Jul 1, 2007)

*Re: what/who got you into VW's (akoehler)*

I was really In too American car, I had a truck that didn't get the gas mileage that I needed. And one day on my way home from work I was stuck in traffic next to a R32. I made a promise t my self that i would own that car. 
It didn't help that my father had a 67 bug my entire life, and that my mother drove a 2002 new beetle, or that my best friend had a 03 2slo. 
Needless to say I traded my truck in and drove off in my 2slo.


----------



## VWFast96 (Mar 25, 2006)

*Re: what/who got you into VW's (luvdemdubz)*

my dad bought a Music Edition Beetle in 04. When I graduated college I was looking to buy a car, and he directed me there. I have had 2 Jettas, a MkV GTI, and there are 2 Passats in the family as well. I also worked a year at the dealer where we stock up on VW, half in sales and half in service.


----------



## alfonz (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: what/who got you into VW's (VWFast96)*

Been around VW's all my life, here in Canada and when I lived in Europe. So its only natural









But i am still aiming for that Audi and/or Bimmer some day


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

*Re: what/who got you into VW's (alfonz)*

honestly what got me into vws was not even 10 seconds into the test drive i already knew i was leaving with it. i had no idea about this community. so the drive hooked me, its just a drivers car. plain and simple.
this community will keep me here too


----------



## UPS (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: what/who got you into VW's (ericjohnston27)*

when I first met my fiance she had a 99.5 2.0L and I thought the thing was badass, mind you I had never been in a vw before that, she had an exhaust, intake, etc. on it so it sounded really good. Her dad has a 04.5 GLI and her mom an 05 A8. So basically my next car was a GLI and she got her dads GLI so its going to be a new euro family soon. Her bro has her 99.5 jetta now and hes starting to mod it a little bit and my older bro wants a GTI.


----------



## ksujettagl (Dec 15, 2006)

*Re: what/who got you into VW's (theyjustcallmesir)*

Buddy's dad had 2 Audi's and that got me into German engineering and since i couldn't afford an Audi without high miles i picked up my Jetta and have loved it since the day i test drove it


----------



## Beetle74GTI04 (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: what/who got you into VW's (luvdemdubz)*

Parents bought a used ravenna green (chartreuse) 74 Super Beetle Cabrio in 77 when I was a little kid. Still have that car, its like driving a carnival ride. I had a 98 Acura Integra GS-R until it was stolen, thought it was great until I bought an'04 GTI 1.8t. Since then have talked a handful of people into going VW and all are happy! The bug and the GTI are such great cars!!!














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## IchBinDarren (Nov 5, 2005)

I was into BMW's at first but I bought a VW because of money. Now It's VW/Audi all the way!!


----------



## TUVapprovedDUBS (Jun 11, 2007)

*Re: (Swizz!!)*

<<<<MYSELF!!!
I was looking for something quick and when the salesman said TURBBBBBOOOO i was like yep thats the BIATCH I WANT








-it cost to be the boss, i own this page so pay up-


_Modified by TUVapprovedDUBS at 5:14 PM 9-28-2007_


----------



## luvdemdubz (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: (TUVapprovedDUBS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TUVapprovedDUBS* »_<<<<MYSELF!!!
I was looking for something quick and when the salesman said TURBBBBBOOOO i was like yep thats the BIATCH I WANT








-it cost to be the boss, i own this page so pay up-

_Modified by TUVapprovedDUBS at 5:14 PM 9-28-2007_

LOL!


----------



## forcefedjetta (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: what/who got you into VW's (luvdemdubz)*

turbo and a five speed


----------



## LouieTHEkid (Jan 27, 2007)

I hate JDM, and DSM. and I'm italian eh... Germans close enough.


----------



## vdubkid4life (Aug 15, 2007)

Well when I was young my neighbor had a 83' Rabbit and I fell in love with it. Then he sold it and I got over it and kinda just forgot about it. So fast foward a couple of years later, before I could drive, my other neighbor got a MK4 GTI and when I first saw it I fell in love with it all over again. I loved the way it looked, and then when I heard the turbo spool I knew I had to get one, so I worked my a$$ off to buy one. So after many years of looking, I found a mint uni-black 03' GTI 1.8T for the right price, and I bought it, and I couldnt be happier.


_Modified by vdubkid4life at 6:58 PM 9-28-2007_


----------



## DuN_LoUd (May 28, 2007)

*Re: what/who got you into VW's (luvdemdubz)*

my friend joe and all his jetta projects....alot of time and money, but they always ran like rapped apes....So when the oppurtinity arose to get rid of the oil spillin accord and get a beautiful mk4...I jumped all over it!!!!! Somethin bout them Germanys, does a body good!!!!!(or atleast a heavy right foot







)
Great thread http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Love to hear the stories http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Dustman (Jun 3, 2006)

*Re: what/who got you into VW's (luvdemdubz)*

my father in law owns a shop for european cars and i felt in love with 'em


----------



## DuN_LoUd (May 28, 2007)

*Re: what/who got you into VW's (Dustman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dustman* »_my father in law owns a shop for european cars and i *felt *in love with 'em

So.....How did it feel???????


----------



## WhineMCABasket2.0t (Oct 2, 2005)

i used to work with vw1990corrado and big-git-guy, always ignored their blabbering on and on about their cars and vw1990corrado's friends GTi with a bt... blah blah blah.. then got a ride in a friends Jetta at night... loved the lighting... decided to go ahead and listen to ricky, got a ride in his at that point stage 2 revo 337 and that was it... now i've sold the 1.8t but his 337 has a 3076r


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

*Re: (jnm1point8t)*

Ironicly enough, I had to write a college essay. I decided to write about how my love came about for volkswagens.

here it goes: However it's just my first draft. 
My earliest memory that I can remember was my first day at day care. I was left alone with a bunch of strangers, however, that wasn't the reason why I remember it sowell. It was because my father finally allowed me to sit in the passengers seat in his new silver Volkswagen GTI. This had helped me understand that time makes a diffrence and 
pations end up paying off. Ever since then, I've been learning many things related to cars and Volkswagen but also lessons in life that help build a person.
Growing up in germany and traveling on the autobahn every morning had let me realize how fast and furious a vehical can be. I can’t think of any young child that doesn’t enjoy when the driver speeds. It makes them feel some what better, stronger, faster, or in some cases “cooler”. This being out of my experience had just let me figure out how dangerous and serious speeding can be. When I think to my self, I often question why when individuals get older tend to hate driving fast? I’ve come up with a simple conclusion, the older you get the more wise you become, and it allows you to understand dangour, and consoquenses in life. It also gives you the capablitly to respect life, and value it highly. 
Whenever my father forgot his cigarettes in the car, he would end up asking me to go retrieve them for him. He would hand me the keys and always warned me to not fool around. However, after several times, he stopped the warnings which gave me a sense of responsibility and trust. having a scence of responsibily and trust had made me feel more worth being, and more important. 
As time passed on, we decided to move to Chicago. when we had arrived, everything thing was so much different. The language, people, climate, highway and further on. I felt as I was placed in a complete different world. Just after a few weeks my father had rented a vehical just to get us around. After driving for many hours, the car 
ended up heating up, and shutting off on us. Sadly enough we were stuck in the middle of no where. We had no other choice than to hitch a ride back to Chicago. Waiting despretly for many hours, and seeing the cars in far distances, my father and I would debate wether 
or not the individual would stop to give us a ride. Just after a while, I looked in the distance and jumped up full of joy and screamed out “Daddy it’s a Volkswagen Corrado, he’s definently going to stop for us”. Just as much as I expected I had received.
Now that my father has a minivan, has let me understand how much more faithful an individual should be with what they have because once its lost it becomes very appriciated. I would do anything for my family to own another volkswagen. Not because it’s an amazing car or anything on those bases, but simply because theres so much that 
reminds me when I sit in a volkswagen. The interior of ever volkswagen smells like crayon witch allows me to flash back. This past summer I had interned at a major financial firm and has allowed me to earn enough money to buy my first ever volkswagen soon. I’ve learned that if someone loves something, and is motivated they are ready to do anything to accomplish their goal.


----------



## bmxnick7 (May 9, 2007)

tried to buy a car for like 6 months, keep in mind i just turned 18 so no credit, they didnt even check my crdit and said i could have the car with a co signer, so i bought it and now thats all i will look at, screw jdm, o yea and i hate hondas


----------



## themandillon (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: what/who got you into VW's (luvdemdubz)*

my dad wanted me to get a MK4 jetta as my first car so i started looking at vw's. a kid at my school had a dope reflex silver mk4 jetta dropped on some black wheels, really clean and i fell in love. ended up getting a mk3 jetta that i did a few mods to before getting my mk4 gti


----------



## reeze03gli (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: what/who got you into VW's (luvdemdubz)*

i test drove a vr6...was amazing to me..(compared to a ford probe) so i got a 24v vr6 blew my socks off http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif still does everyday


----------



## GTIMike1.8T (Jan 15, 2006)

*Re: what/who got you into VW's (reeze03gli)*

Mine was either an s2000 or a mk4 gti. Ended up sleeping on it about a week and saw alot of chicks driving s2ks so i got the dub.


----------



## WhineMCABasket2.0t (Oct 2, 2005)

*Re: what/who got you into VW's (GTIMike1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTIMike1.8T* »_Mine was either an s2000 or a mk4 gti. Ended up sleeping on it about a week and saw alot of chicks driving s2ks so i got the dub. 

i wouldve figured the opposite, esp. on a military base.


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: what/who got you into VW's (tobin_bass)*

Stole a mkiv gti in Grand Theft Auto: San Andreas. Fell instantly in love and went out and bought one.
*><*


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: what/who got you into VW's (xenniferx)*

My dad got me into cars in general. He was a musclecar guy, but also had a deep appreciation for European cars. He always impressed upon me the clean euro style. Then my parents got an MKIV that I used a lot for my first car...Now its mine (I fixed more **** on it when they had it that I probably payed for it twice over







)


----------



## luvdemdubz (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: what/who got you into VW's (DuN_LoUd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DuN_LoUd* »_
Great thread http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Love to hear the stories http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

thanks man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dubnewb (May 6, 2007)

*Re: what/who got you into VW's (dormantgenius1)*

i needed a car that was peppy on the highway and was good on gas (better than my 2005 F-150). ended up with a 2002 GTI 1.8t tiptronic. Now i have a 2001 GTI 1.8t 5spd


----------



## Rootsman Skynkn (Aug 8, 2007)

the vw beetle


----------



## corradojesus (Mar 6, 2002)

*Re: what/who got you into VW's (dubnewb)*

Love the thread!
When I was a little kid I was obsessed with cars, I knew every make and model on the road plus I had a huge collection of toy cars. My favorite one was always a mk2 t-red gti. I knew thats what I wanted as my frist car.
Turns out I wasn't so lucky I got handed down and old subaru legacy which was a pretty solid first car. It probably saved my life when I was t-boned by some stupid pregnant lady who definitely should not have been behind the wheel. Anyways I searched for months trying to find my mk2 gti with no luck so I ended up gettin a mk3 t-red golf. I'm currently driving a black mk4 jetta but my dream is still to one day build a nice mk2 t-red gti....
Oh ya and vortex has only made my vdub obsession even worse!


----------



## scousa (Aug 16, 2007)

*Re: what/who got you into VW's (xenniferx)*

lol:

_Quote, originally posted by *xenniferx* »_Stole a mkiv gti in Grand Theft Auto: San Andreas. Fell instantly in love and went out and bought one.
*><*


----------



## Clean PG (May 9, 2005)

the main reason i got into VW's was because my dad bought a mk3 jetta for my sis and i to share in high school(shes a year older than me). so once she graduated and moved out i bought the car from my dad to have it for my senior year. that started the whole mess. from there i would talk with a friend of mine from the net ExcessiveBoost a lot and he eventually introduced me to these forums. since then the mk3 has been totaled by a county worker not looking at stoplights, and i now sit in a mk4(i think i bought a vw again because of these forums, the community is great. and i dont think ill ever go away from vw/audi), but i definitely love this car and i too catch myself giving it the double take as i walk into the house







.
good thread http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

_edit before ppl start asking:_
*NO* i do not have/will not post pics of my sister










_Modified by Clean PG at 11:18 AM 10-1-2007_


----------



## juskool (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: what/who got you into VW's (luvdemdubz)*

my uncle had an MKII & MK III, the minute I saw them I fell in love and the rest is history...I can't see myself drivng/owening anything outside of the VAG Group.
I have a huge crush on the RS4 but not able to afford one right now, so my next move will be an A3 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Great Theard luvdemdubz.....MKIV's RULE!!


----------



## biggyk (Sep 10, 2006)

*Re: what/who got you into VW's (luvdemdubz)*

used to have a ****ty 93 ranger. My friend said he was looking a golf and I said hey, i should check out some vdubs. I have a 97 jetta, my friend.....civic.


----------



## luvdemdubz (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: what/who got you into VW's (biggyk)*

thanks to golfatron3 and Clean PG for the positive feedback.
im really impressed on how this is going and many thanks on keeping it to the topic. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 







for everyone who added something


----------



## Vee-Dubber-GLI (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: (02vw1.8turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *02vw1.8turbo* »_better than the civic i was almost forced into getting and could afford it too

Ditto. Couldnt afford a WRX, didnt want a neon or camry or some other bs. Looks good, sounds good, itll be a helluva sleeper one day... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jdcope (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: what/who got you into VW's (luvdemdubz)*

My dad, in 1982. I was 16. He gave me the old '68 Beetle in the back yard. I rebuilt it myself. 
He commuted in that car in the early 70s when we lived in SoCal. I have a picture of me standing next to it when I was 5.
I owned all air-cooled VWs until about 1993 when I bought an '88 Scirocco.
VWs I have owned since 1982:
68 Beetle
66 Beetle
61 Ghia
66 Bus
62 Beetle
66 Beetle (another one)
88 Scirocco
91 Jetta
2000 Golf




_Modified by jdcope at 2:57 PM 10-1-2007_


----------



## 01gtiaww (Jan 31, 2006)

*Re: what/who got you into VW's (jdcope)*

My pops use to build dune buggies when i was a little boy. He use to sit me down and make me watch him and hand him tools. I guess the VW's grew on me since then. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## corradojesus (Mar 6, 2002)

*Re: what/who got you into VW's (01gtiaww)*

bump it up keep this thing going http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## infamous20V (Dec 17, 2004)

*Re: what/who got you into VW's (Golfatron3)*

My cousin had a 4dr mk3 Golf back home in Belarus. She bought it when they first came out, but had it for a short while because it got stolen after a very short time. Now in the US, as soon as i got my driver's license, I bought a 1999 Golf 2.0 automatic for very cheap at a Philly auction. I loved it, for 3 years i loved it...
















Then i started hanging out with some other VW enthusiasts and came to a conclusion that I need something a little newer, a little faster. My father drove and still drives a 2001 Audi A4 1.8T, so I figured i'd go check out the VW dealer for some 20V's. This was just before the new MK5 GTIs were coming in, so the dealer was trying to clear the lot for the new cars and gave me a sweet deal on the last stick shift GTI 1.8T they had. Leased this.. (picture from first day)








Started modding little by little


























Until one fine day...








Went on a search for another Volkswagen, snatched up this 97 VR6 for 5k (74,000 miles) 
























Sold that not too long ago, and now i'm driving a friend's beater 91 Celica in a seemingly endless search for a dark blue of black Jetta 1.8T..


----------



## luvdemdubz (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: what/who got you into VW's (01gtiaww)*


_Quote, originally posted by *01gtiaww* »_My pops use to build dune buggies when i was a little boy. He use to sit me down and make me watch him and hand him tools. I guess the VW's grew on me since then. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

dude story of my life....to a tee on that one.
i used to love it. watching him weld in roll cages and ripping apart fenders.
those were the days!
***sigh***


----------



## TheWolfsburg (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: what/who got you into VW's (luvdemdubz)*

Was give a '91 Jetta Wolfsburg....... broke down constantly, so it forced me to learn how to fix it due to lack of funds. So the VW taught me how to turn a wrench, until some ***hole drunk driver took it away from me in a T-Bone accident. 
I only got half way through mod-ing that one. An old F100 and Firebird later, I finally saved enough for my dream car- 2001 VW Jetta Wolf Tornado Red, just like my first. 
I have given all my blood, sweat, money and tears to it, and never regreted it! Sworn duber for life.
ITS SIMPLY A LIFESTYLE UNTO ITSELF


----------



## luvdemdubz (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: what/who got you into VW's (TheWolfsburg)*

bump http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## zeroluxxx (Sep 6, 2005)

my parents and their friends had vw's throughout the years so i grew up around them. when i was 16, i started looking for a car. i wanted something different and bugs were still pretty rare. this was a few years (1995) before they released the new bug and things exploded. i spent well over 10k rebuilding/restoring that thing. learned how to work on cars and never looked back. since then, i've never owned anything but a VW. 3 MK3's, a MK2 jetta, a MK4 gli, 3 b5.5 passats, and a fox.
the GLI..








my current passat...











_Modified by zeroluxxx at 8:39 PM 10-17-2007_


----------



## Swizz!! (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: (Hatch131)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hatch131* »_I hate JDM, and DSM. and I'm italian eh... Germans close enough.
You should've bought an IROC...


----------



## ThisIsGoodbye187 (Dec 18, 2004)

*Re: what/who got you into VW's (akoehler)*

1. got my brothers beat to hell MKII GLI when I was 14
2. found the tex, a few weeks later

hooked ever since


_Modified by ThisIsGoodbye187 at 10:00 PM 10-17-2007_


----------



## Ginder (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: what/who got you into VW's (ThisIsGoodbye187)*

it was the most appealing mid size car in its class


----------



## agoodlife (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: (zeroluxxx)*

I threw a rod in my SR20 240sx and i decided i need something more reliable so i bought a vw. What was I thinking







!!!! jk....


----------



## supavr6lover (May 7, 2004)

*Re: (02vw1.8turbo)*

my parents
they rocked a 1984 Yellow GTI
and now i rock a 2003 Jetta.. although im gonna get a 1984 GTI







wo0t one day


----------



## luvdemdubz (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: (supavr6lover)*

bump

from the dead (sorta)


----------



## The Brad Inc. (Feb 23, 2006)

*Re: (luvdemdubz)*

My step-families name is *Corrado*, and they own a *GOLF* course...


----------



## DiasBora604 (Sep 26, 2005)

parents bought one as a daily when I started learning to drive. heard turbo spool for the first time, haven't looked back since


----------



## fastgermancar (May 4, 2005)

i got my car from my sister. Liked it but wanted to see what I could do with it. Someone asked my if I was on the tex? I kept getting asked if I was on the tex so I decided to figure out what it was haha. Found vortex and all these sweet VW's...fell in love. been obsessed ever since
thank you vortex *tear*
p.s. NOW I'M BROKE! woops


----------



## vw78 (Aug 5, 2007)

*Re: what/who got you into VW's (luvdemdubz)*

dude i looked up to as a kid he had one and i figured id get one.


----------



## driverfound08 (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: what/who got you into VW's (luvdemdubz)*

I actually stumbled into the dealership after the one across the street tried to "sell" me a car that I did not want. I walked into the dealership and met the best salesperson ever. 
He took me for the test drive and the rest is history. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MPA (Mar 17, 2004)

decided I didn't want to deal with DDing a Mustang or F-body, and I couldn't deal with driving a normal car like an Altima or Mazda6 so I checked out a GTI just to see how they were, and I liked it, and I bought it








Not really gunna go crazy with mods, probably just a downpipe and a chip to go with the wheels I just bought and stereo I put in


----------



## dtempelmeyer (Apr 22, 2007)

*Re: what/who got you into VW's (dormantgenius1)*

The truck died on me and needed a car. First car I drove was the Jetta. Next day, bought it and my bank account sees the largest transactions than it ever has


----------



## chrisp-e (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: what/who got you into VW's (dtempelmeyer)*

The first car I had was a 74' Super Beetle with a nicely built 2180. Dual Dellortos, ect. It was pretty fast compared to a stock bug.


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

*Re: what/who got you into VW's (chrisp-e)*

was driving in my 89 Civic Si, my friend gets a 98 GTI VR6 drivers edition, and lets me drive it. 
Decide I needed a VR6 in my life. That simple.


----------



## Sixtysomething (Aug 7, 2003)

*Re: what/who got you into VW's (chrisp-e)*

I was born in 1959, and the family car I grew up with until 1970 was my dad's 1957 Oval-Window Beetle. They were (and still are) like nothing else on the road. I had a few Beetles of my own from 1978-1984, then I drove other cars (mostly Fords & Mercurys) for awhile. In 1998, when the New Beetle came out, I knew I had to return to VW. I bought a used Golf in 2000, then a 1969 Beetle in 2003, and a 2007 Passat last May. Another thing that swayed me back is that VW products have the best rust warranty in the business (12 years), and where I live, (Wisconsin) that's a huge plus.


----------



## tSoG-84bit (Mar 2, 2007)

I think I'll be going back and reading all these when I get a chance, but as for how I got into dubs... I believe it's entirely possibly that I was conceived in a 78 rabbit. 
edit: so I'm not the only one that came to being in a VW. 
I got my rabbit for the economy, and because after driving the 87 supra home from the used car lot, I knew I couldn't afford the speeding tickets that driving an 87 supra would bring me. (knock on wood, driving the supra while my rabbit has been broken has netted me 0 speeding tickets)
I want more rabbits because I enjoy the experience of driving it.

_Quote, originally posted by *cactu4r* »_mom and dad had a mk2 jetta tdi coupe 

well, unless they swapped in a TDI, I'm guessing you meant TD


_Modified by tSoG-84bit at 6:04 PM 10-30-2007_


----------



## an old guy (Oct 31, 2007)

This is as good a place as any for a first post. 
The first car I was ever in was a VW, I was a week old and the '64 bug was about 3 weeks old. I have a bunch of childhood memories in that car but when I was 10 it it was replaced with a new '74 Super Beetle Conv. (another Ravena Green one). The convertible (they weren't cabrios yet







) held even more memories, I learned to drive a stick in it and then took my driver's test in it. It wasn't fast, but it was fun! After High school it was time for my first car and I really wanted a Karmann Ghia, unfortunately I couldn't find a good example for the amount of cash I had and I had to have a car in time for a trip I had been planning.
I ended up at the same dealership that Dad's car had come from (Union County VW) and drove home in a '74 Dasher. It didn't take long before I was hooked on water cooled cars. I Had the Dasher a couple years but soon I had a bit more cash and a desire for something newer and sportier and the newly released Rabbit GTI sounded about right.
I made a few trips back to that same dealer looking for a black one with only the sunroof since that would stretch my budget to it's limit but something on their used car lot caught my eye instead, a white '80 Scirocco S with 35k on it for a few hundred bucks less than the GTI. To this day, that was my favorite out of all the cars I've owned!
One night I was out in that car when I met a girl who eventually became my wife, I guess it got her hooked too because she ended up with a '77 Rabbit about a year later.
The Scirocco was totaled in '87 and I replaced it with a '84.5 Scirocco Wolfsburg Edition which I had until it was totaled in '99. My GF replaced the rabbit with a new Jetta 2-door in '89 but it was hit by a truck after 6 months (only <7000 miles on it) the crumple zones in that car got credit for her surviving the accident!
Mom had bought an Audi 4000 in '86 and it was a great car but after my 2nd Scirocco was totaled I somehow ended up in a hand-me-down SUV and Kind of forgot about my passion for German cars. 
I guess you can never get these things out of your system because I hated that SUV and I knew I had to do something about it. One day an old friend called to tell me he had a coworker who was going to trade in a clean Porsche and it could be mine if I beat the offer the dealer had given the guy but it had to be NOW. The car was 2 states away but i got my @$$ there and bought it. It was my DD for a couple years but I started autocrossing it, then came a few DEs and the next thing I knew the car was modded to the point where it was barely a street car anymore, to make things worse, I changed jobs and my commute went from 7 miles per day to 70 miles per day. I had to draw the line somewhere, I needed a daily driver.
For the past few years the Porsche has been a weekend toy and I've been driving a '98 Ranger to work and back every day. It wasn't that bad, it was a 5 speed and I like rear wheel drive now thanks to the Porsche :lol: but somehow i still missed having a VW. I fixed that last week when I bought a leftover '07 Jetta








Edit: BTW, Thanks fortysomething







! I felt like the old guy here (hence the name) until I read your post. At least I'm not alone!!









_Modified by an old guy at 6:32 PM 10-31-2007_


_Modified by an old guy at 6:33 PM 10-31-2007_


----------



## Spa_driver (Jul 31, 2005)

*Re: what/who got you into VW's (luvdemdubz)*

In highschool in Texas my good friend Dennis Fallon had a 1980'ish Rabbit. I liked the interior plus it had a Blaupundt stereo. With Continental tires that thing sure could corner in the rain...105 mph on the freeway in CA too! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CTCORRADOKID (Sep 24, 2003)

*Re: what/who got you into VW's (Spa_driver)*

Never really wanted a VW, just a Corrado.


----------



## bharry07 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: what/who got you into VW's (CTCORRADOKID)*

Southern auction was the place
and when the auctioneer thought
my dad made a bid. Wallaa my first car.
$300 94 Passat vr6 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
hooked since


----------



## Spa_driver (Jul 31, 2005)

*Re: what/who got you into VW's (CTCORRADOKID)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CTCORRADOKID* »_
Never really wanted a VW, just a Corrado.










I remember talking to a guy who had one at the car wash maybe 17 years ago. I was so impressed by what he was saying about his VW that when I left I remember thinking the Corrado is bad ***!


----------



## dirtrida274 (Jan 24, 2007)

my best friend(at the time) with his Mk2. Then bought my Mk1. Urogolf also made me want one after he made my pants wet after seeing his.


----------



## speedemon17 (Nov 4, 2007)

My dad bought VW's and fully restored them (33 of them in his time so far) and i have been around them my whole life.


----------



## alpinweiss (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: (an old guy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *an old guy* »_Edit: BTW, Thanks fortysomething







! I felt like the old guy here (hence the name) until I read your post. At least I'm not alone!!










I think there are several of us in the "over thirty" age group here.
My start with VW's. First of all, I am a bit under 6'4" tall, so a car with lots of interior legroom and headroom is absolutely essential. But I didn't want a large car (exterior) with a large and thirsty engine. There had to be something out there that was small, economical, and fun, but yet could accomodate my large physique.
Why economical? As a young child, I remember the scarcity of gasoline (twice) during the gas crises of the 70's and 80's, and the hardship in feeding my parents' two large cars with huge V8's. That memory probably shaped me for life.
Why small? I was convinced that really large cars (and today trucks) are a waste of natural resources, and we would all be better served by driving something more modestly sized.
Why sporty? I simply wanted something fun to drive, and I really liked manual transmissions.
Enter my first trip to a VW dealer as a teenager. I was instantly smitten, as the VW's were small, fun, economical, and well built. More importantly, they had good headroom and legroom; unlike the Japanese competition. The practicality of a hatchback was a bonus.
As they say, the rest is history. I have owned a number of VW's, as well as some other German brands during my many years of driving. I am simply convinced that the German cars fit my needs better than the American or Japanese brands.
Yes, I am now grown up (?!?) and married, so we have a Passat and not a GTI. But the European experience is still there, enhanced by the turbo engine and the 6-speed manual.
On a side note. A few weeks ago, my wife and I were at the shopping mall. We came out and noticed a woman in a nearly new Ford Expedition had stopped by our Passat, and was walking around it and evaluating the styling, size, etc. I guess $3 per gallon gasoline changes life's priorities.


----------



## CarLuvrSD (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: what/who got you into VW's (luvdemdubz)*

Nearly everyone I knew of derided VWs. When I was 5, My moms best friend had a 67 Beetle. It was white with red interior and I thought it was cute. Due to parental brainwashing and all, I paid little notice. Then, a few years later a neighbor bought a Bus, and schooled me on how efficiently it was designed. I was impressed. At around the same time, I also discovered the fine atributes of the Mercedes-Benz. That was the seed, but it had to lay dormant for many years. My parents were total luxo-barge hedonists, and my circle of friends and neighbors were into American muscle cars. Then my parents moved us overseas where they didn't drive much and I wasn't able to drive at all. 
Then in 1979, one of my friends from Highschool had a 1977 Rabbit diesel. I rode in it once or twice, but actually didn't pay it much notice until one day when He allowed me to drive it. I'd never driven a car that was so fun, and easy to drive. It was also a lot more comfortable for my 6'2" frame than the little Japanese pieces of cr** my older sisters drove. (By the time I was 20 I'd had 3 Mazdas, and a Fiat - the main attraction being low cost.) 
That same friend with the 77 Rabbit Diesel took me out shopping for a Rabbit of my own. I must have driven every single Rabbit for sale within 40 miles of Seattle, trying to find one in good shape, that I could afford. The one I settled on had belonged to a man who commuted 70 miles each way to work, and so, in a little more than 2 years had already racked up 119k miles. Except for some chips in the paint and a few other external cosmetic issues, that car was in the best condition, and priced right. It also ran the best and produced the most power, so I bought it. 
That 1980 Rabbit did indeed provide me with a lot of freedom! I could drive from Seattle to San Diego on about $20. Over the next 5 years I put another 240k miles on it. Although I drove it flat out most of the time, It never had a major problem. It was a lot of fun, dirt cheap to operate, comfortable and solidly built. I loved it. It was loyal to me, so I was loyal to it. (just had a pang of guilt refering to it as "it". The car's name was "Thumper". 
Durring the years I had the Rabbit, I had to have a van for a business venture. I bought a Vanagon, which I also loved, (in spite of it's head gasket problems). I kept the Rabbit for quite awhile, even after buying an Audi 5000 Diesel and a Mercedes-Benz 300 SD. 
My favorite cars, even to this day, were my 80s era VW and Mercedes. 




_Modified by CarLuvrSD at 6:35 PM 11-4-2007_


----------



## Das GTI 8v (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: what/who got you into VW's (CarLuvrSD)*

I drove one and never looked back


----------



## scirrado4118 (Dec 3, 2005)

*Re: what/who got you into VW's (Das GTI 8v)*

my best friend bought an 84 rabbit gti for 750 bux. we took that bunny everywhere and pushed as fast as it would go around corners. i found out that i love flyin around corners and everything about vw. bought my first dub, an 85 rocco, and ever since, dubs have been a SERIOUS addiction. ill dub till i die http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CarLuvrSD (Jan 15, 2002)

*(Das GTI 8v)*

"Re: what/who got you into VW's"
I guess the quick answer would be: There was VW pusher at my High School


----------



## 1nsanevwfreak (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: (Das GTI 8v) (CarLuvrSD)*

HI My name is 1nsanevwfreak and I am a VWaholic.
I grew up around vdubs. My parents had: 1 super beetle, 1 bug, a Thing, Diesel rabbit, GTi, 1 gas 1 diesel dasher, and a Golf. My first car was a 79 Rabbit, second was a Dasher, both at the end of their useful lives. Then there was my 85 Golf I still regret trading her in, on a ford van. Now I have a pos Fox, 91 Golf daily, and My newest, a 86 16v scirocco. I think I might have a problem.


----------



## CarLuvrSD (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: (Das GTI 8v) (1nsanevwfreak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1nsanevwfreak* »_HI My name is 1nsanevwfreak and I am a VWaholic.
....scirocco. I think I might have a problem.









Hi Insane ........


----------



## luvdemdubz (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: (Das GTI 8v) (CarLuvrSD)*

post lunch, at work bump http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vince557 (Feb 18, 2006)

*Re: (Das GTI 8v) (luvdemdubz)*

my dad got me hooked to vw's. he had two mkiis changed my life now i have an mk4 and 5


----------



## nairmac (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: (Das GTI 8v) (vince557)*

Dad had a '65 bus when he was in high school-
When I was in middle school our family cars were Mom's '69 Beetle and Dad's '73 Super Beetle-
Back in '95 I was in need of some cheap reliable transportation, found a 1 owner Rabbit GTI with 90k for $900; a couple of days later I went to a local car stereo shop to get replacement dash speakers for it, and met Ian, who asked immediately if i wanted to sell it to him; he introduced me to the potential of the Mk1 -- we're still friends-
Last fall I felt the need to dump a ton of time and money into something i'd never get it back from, and logically started my current project, my '83 Jetta sedan-


----------



## Driftlover78 (May 13, 2005)

my first show-n-go 2 years ago...


----------



## Larz (Oct 2, 2005)

*Re: (Driftlover78)*

The simple fact that when i was 16 and in high school, no one liked VW's 
everyone liked cars that they couldnt afford 
so i just picked a brand no one liked and it turned out it was the best one to choose 
ive never owned anything else and i dont even like driving anything that isnt german, its weird lol


----------



## Vee-Dubber-GLI (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: (Larz)*

Believe it or not, my madre... Kid you not. She had a MkII Jetta and loved it, then it got totaled but she still wont shut up abo it. Definitely influenced me. And the low payment... And the 1.8t...Just a little bit...


----------



## Mk2Golf (Jan 19, 2005)

*Re: (Vee-Dubber-GLI)*

It's my parent's fault. I learned to drive on a '90 Vanagon with a 4-spd manual. Family of 7, 5 of which are over 6', and we could all fit comfortably in that thing. Plus it was a blast to drive, lasted forever, and was still in great shape when my mom sold it. Here it is just before she got rid of it (with 375,000 km):








Then I fell in love with mom's MkIV Jetta wagon TDI. Dad's V8 Touareg is alright. I found my Mk2 Golf for cheap, and fell in love with it, since the dash reminded me so much of the old Vanagon.
I just wish my Rusty ol' Mk2 was in a little better shape. Someday....


----------



## mk2fu (May 14, 2007)

*Re: (Mk2Golf)*

id have to say it grew on me considering my dads been working at an audi and volkswagen dealership my whole life, but if i had to choose. if say paps! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## population inversion (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: (Larz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Larz* »_The simple fact that when i was 16 and in high school, no one liked VW's 
everyone liked cars that they couldnt afford 
so i just picked a brand no one liked and it turned out it was the best one to choose 
ive never owned anything else and i dont even like driving anything that isnt german, its weird lol

correct, exploders were the hot choice back then. i rocked a corolla and laughed at them when classmates complained about the cost to fill up the tank (this was close to $1/gallon days)


----------



## 15degreeGTI (Mar 13, 2006)

what got me into VW life was my dad owning 3 old school VWs (84 vanagon, 82 rabbit, 81 scirocco). We were later, a family of bimmer owners until my brother decided to go back to VWs and buy a mk4 jetta vr, which then caused me to buy my gti 4 months later... after previously being "married" to bmw lol. shows how loyal i stayed


----------



## luvdemdubz (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: (15degreeGTI)*

bumpage.
lets knock this one out of the grave and get more stories http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

